# Maximale Anzahl KL 2751 Klemme  auf CX 8090



## icemanfreez (20 Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Klemmen KL 2751 bzw. KL 2761.

Was ist die maximale Anzahl an Klemmen die man auf eine CX-8090 installieren kann?

Es geht um ein Projekt, bei dem 14 Klemmen der Serie KL 2751 verwendet werden sollen.


P.S

Dokumentation von Beckhoff schon durchgelesen.


----------



## weißnix_ (20 Februar 2017)

In der Doku steht für den CX ein maximaler K/E-Bus-Strom von 2000mA.
Somit könnten 14 Dimmerklemmen (je ca. 95mA) betrieben werden. Wenn die 14 Klemmen direkt nebeneinander sitzen, könnte u.U. eine Zwangsbelüftung sinnvoll werden.
Bitte die notwendigen Einspeiseklemmen und deren ordnungsgemäße Absicherung nicht vergessen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2017)

Die Anzahl der möglichen Klemmen ist davon abhängig, welche Du nutzt. Der CX-8090 kann je 2kByte Eingangs und Ausgangsdaten verarbeiten, da müsstest Du bei Bedarf nachrechnen, aber die paar Klemmen sollte er dicke schaffen. Was Du jedoch beachten musst ist der maximale Strom den das Netzteil für den K-Bus liefern kann, dieser liegt bei 2A. Wenn Du soviele Klemmen hast, dass Du diesen Strom überschreiten würdest, müsstest Du eine Netzteilklemme (z.B. KL9400) zur Auffrischung des K-Buses einfügen. Außerdem must Du, wie weißnix_ schon schrieb die passende Anzahl Potentialeinspeiseklemmen einfügen.


----------



## icemanfreez (20 Februar 2017)

Ok danke für die schnellen Antworten,
habe gerade gelesen, dass eine Klemme KL 2751 65mA braucht bei 14 Stück ist es ca. 1 A. Ich würde die CX dann mit einer Feinsicherung von 1.5 A absichern, dass sollte dann reichen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Februar 2017)

icemanfreez schrieb:


> Ich würde die CX dann mit einer Feinsicherung von 1.5 A absichern, dass sollte dann reichen.


Kommt auf den Einschaltstrom drauf an, könnte etwas eng werden. Die Frage ist auch, ob Du den K-Bus und die CPU getrennt anschließt oder zusammen, bei letzteren must Du noch den Verbrauch der CPU mit einrechnen und dann wird es vermutlich wirklich eng.
Wenn Du noch normale Klemmen hinter den Dimmer-Klemmen nutzen möchtest must Du unbedingt vor diesen noch eine Einspeiseklemme setzen, sonst qualmt es gewaltig bei Dir.


----------



## icemanfreez (20 Februar 2017)

Der K-Bus und die CPU sollen zusammen  angeschlossen werden, es kommen auch "nur" die 14 KL 2751 zum Einsatz. Die Bedienung findet über eine Web-Visu statt. Ich hoffe es klappt alles so weit...😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## weißnix_ (20 Februar 2017)

die 2751 ist mit typisch 95mA angegeben. Ergibt also ~1400mA+~150mA für den CX wären also 1550mA. Da würde ich wohl eine flinke 2A...2,5A-Sicherung wählen (oder ggf. eine elektronische Sicherung wie http://www.block.eu/de_DE/products/5505155.htm).

Dessen ungeachtet halte ich es für Unfug, die CPU-Sicherung allzu knapp auszulegen.
Ich bezog mich mit meinem Hinweis auf die Absicherung auf die Leistungsseite, also die 230V-Vorsicherung für die benötigten Potentialeinspeiseklemmen.
Davon würde ich mindestens 2 einsetzen, eher 3 (KL9250 oder..60).


----------



## icemanfreez (21 Februar 2017)

Hallo noch mal,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten von eure Seite.

Also für die jenige die es interessiert, hier ist die offizielle Antwort von Beckhoff.

um die max. mögliche Anzahl von Klemmen zu ermitteln müssen zwei wichtige Parameter berücksichtigt werden:

*

-********* K/E-Bus Strom

-********* Stromaufnahme an den Powerkontakten

*

KL2751 mit CX8090

*

*

Die Klemme benötigt 95mA K-Bus Strom. Der CX8090 liefert max. 2A für den K-Bus. Das bedeutet, dass die Klemmenanzahl durch den K-Bus auf 20 Klemmen (1,9A) begrenzt ist.

Sehr viel interessanter könnte die Stromaufnahme über die Powerkontakte sein. Die Klemme kann max. 1,35A für die Last bereitstellen (lastabhängig). Wenn Sie von jeder Klemme den maximalen Strom abnehmen, wären Sie von der Stromaufnahme über die Powerkontakte auf 7 Klemmen begrenzt (Maximalstrom der vom CX8090 für die Powerkontake zur Verfügung gestellt wird ist 10A; Info nur in der Dokumentation). Analog dazu können Sie sich die Daten für die KL2761 errechnen:

*

*

Selbstverständlich hat Beckhoff eine Klemme im Portfolio, mit der man sowohl die Powerkontakte als auch den K-Bus auffrischen kann, die KL9400:

*

*

Ab dieser Klemme werden wieder 10A für die Powerkontakte und 2A für den K-Bus zur Verfügung gestellt.

*

*

*

Für Ihre Applikation würde ich einen Aufbau von 7x KL2751, 1x KL9400 und nochmal 7x KL2751 empfehlen.

*

Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihnen helfen!

*


----------



## weißnix_ (21 Februar 2017)

*Jetzt wird mir gruselig. :???:*
1. Kann der CX8090 an seinen Powerkontakten garnix für die KL2751 bereitstellen, weil die nur für 24V zugelassen sind.
2. trifft das auch für die KL9400 zu

Ich empfehle den Aufbau:

CX8090+KL9250/60+5xKL2751+KL9250/60+5xKL2751+KL9250/60+4xKL2751

Je nach Dimmerklemmenbelastung reichen auch zwei Einspeiseklemmen mit je 7 Dimmerklemmen.
Die 9250/60 hat eine eingebaute Feinsicherung von 6,3A, reicht bei Volllast also für 4 Dimmerklemmen, bei realistischer Belastung also für 5.
Von der Größe des Prozessabbilds her (Bytes IN/OUT) gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2017)

Hallo weißnix_


weißnix_ schrieb:


> *Jetzt wird mir gruselig. :???:*


na Du musst ja heute extrem tiefenentspannt sein, wenn Du den Vorschlag nur gruselig findest, für mich ist er gemeingefährlich und ich bin wirklich überrascht/erschrocken, dass von Beckhoff so ein Vorschlag kommt. Ich hielt die Jungs und Mädels von Beckhoff bisher eigentlich für ziemlich kompetent.

@TE: Den Vorschlag von Beckhoff auf *KEINEN FALL *umsetzen, soweit Du irgendwo 230V einspeist erhältst Du ein lebensgefährliches Tischfeuerwerk. Der Vorschlag von weißnix_ hat dagegen Hand und Fuß. Soweit der K-Bus doch zu sehr belastet wird müsstest Du *vor *einer KL9250/60 noch eine KL9400 montieren.
Hier noch im Detail warum der Vorschlag von Beckhoff nicht funktionieren kann, bzw. gefährlich werden könnte. Der CX8090 gibt an seinen seitlichen Powerkontakten 24V aus. Die Klemmen KL2751/KL2761 leiten das über die Powerkontakte eingespeiste Potenzial weiter, haben also Powerkontakte sowohl auf der linken als auch der rechten Seite. Würdest Du, wie von Beckhoff vorgeschlagen, nun die Klemmen direkt an die CPU anschließen würden diese von der CPU 24V bekommen mit denen sie jedoch nichts anfangen können und somit auch nicht funktionieren würden. In diesem Fall würdest Du dich lediglich ärgern, dass nichts funktioniert. Würdest Du jetzt jedoch aufgrund der Klemmenbeschriftung 230V an Pin 2 (L) und Pin 3 (N) einer KL2751/61 anlegen ohne eine Potentialeinspeiseklemme (z.B. KL9250) hättest Du besagtes Feuerwerk. Die Pins sind direkt mit den Powerkontakten verbunden, die die Spannung zum einen nach rechts zur nächsten Klemme weiterleiten, was ja auch gewünscht ist, aber halt auch nach links und da hängt irgendwann mal die CPU, die auf 230V doch etwas empfindlich reagiert. Die von weißnix_ vorgeschlagenen Klemmen leiten die Spannung nur nach rechts weiter. Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für die KL9400, allerdings natürlich nur für 24V.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## icemanfreez (21 Februar 2017)

Ja ist ja logisch un nachvollziehbar was ihr alles schreibt aber schaut euch mal das Bild unten an da steht es auch in der Dokumentation, dass man die KL 2751-0011 direkt an die 230V anschließen kann da sie ohne Power kontakte sind.


----------



## ohm200x (22 Februar 2017)

Moin,

die Variante -0011 habe ich bei mir 5 mal im Einsatz. Da ich 5 verschiedene Stromkreise habe und daher eh mit jeweils einem Draht von der vorgelagerten Sicherung komme habe ich diese Variante gewählt.

Falls du allerdings mehrere Leuchten über ein Sicherung fährst wäre der Weg über eine entsprechende Einspeiseklemme, von der Verdrahtung her, evtl. günstiger.
Preislich unterscheiden sich die Standard von den -0011 nicht. Es kommen dafür halt Kosten für die Einspeiseklemme dazu.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Februar 2017)

Mit der Variante -0011 kommst Du erst jetzt um die Ecke. Ich finde da aber die Verdrahtung für 14 Klemmen recht aufwendig. Aber wie Du es gerne hättest.
Mit der -0011 Variante benötigst Du keine weiteren Klemmen (außer der Busendklemme) in Deinem System, da der K-Bus ausreichend Reserve hat.


----------



## ohm200x (22 Februar 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo weißnix_
> 
> na Du musst ja heute extrem tiefenentspannt sein, wenn Du den Vorschlag nur gruselig findest, für mich ist er gemeingefährlich und ich bin wirklich überrascht/erschrocken, dass von Beckhoff so ein Vorschlag kommt. Ich hielt die Jungs und Mädels von Beckhoff bisher eigentlich für ziemlich kompetent.
> 
> ...



Hi Oliver,

<Haarspalter-Alarm>
den Grund für das Tischfeuerwerk verstehe ich nicht.
Die Powerkontakte haben mit dem Rest vom CX8090 keine Verbindung und _könnten_ auch eine andere Spannung als 24V DC führen.
ABER Beckhoff schreibt selbst in seiner Dokumentation (CX8090 Version 1.5 Seite 21), dass die Powerkontakte nur mit 24V DC betrieben werden.
Somit soll hier durch meine Aussage auch keiner dazu animiert werden was anderes als 24V DC an die Powerkontakte anzulegen
</Haarspalter-Alarm>

Ich verstehe damit die Aussage von Beckhoff zu dem Thema auch nicht. Denn direkt am CX kommen nur 24V raus, was in Verbindung mit der 230V Dimmerklemme schlicht keinen Sinn ergibt.
Was auch seltsam ist, im Infosys sind für beide Varianten Bilder gezeigt und bei der Variante für Powerkontakte ist auch explizit erwähnt, dass man eine Einspeiseklemme verwenden muss.

2751 (normal):
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....kl2751_application.htm&id=4705021794863714369
2751-0011 (ohne Powerkontakte):
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....51-0011_application.htm&id=561273063167192795

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2017)

Hallo ohm200x,


ohm200x schrieb:


> ... den Grund für das Tischfeuerwerk verstehe ich nicht.
> Die Powerkontakte haben mit dem Rest vom CX8090 keine Verbindung und _könnten_ auch eine andere Spannung als 24V DC führen.


die Powerkontakte haben leider doch mit einem Teil des CX eine Verbindung. Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch.


Und das gibt bei 230V zumindest ein kleines Feuerwerk.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Februar 2017)

Und wenn man mal davon ausgeht, das die Mindestabstände auf der CX-Platine nicht für 230V ausgelegt sind, nimmt das Tischfeuerwerk mit Sicherheit mehr als nur die LED's mit.


----------



## ohm200x (22 Februar 2017)

Ok. Zustimmung an euch beide. Mein CX tut seit 6 Jahren brav seinen Dienst, sodass ich nicht mehr an die LEDs gedacht habe. 
Damit wäre, bei loser Montage, auch das Tischfeuerwerk erklärt. 

Aber es stand ja auch bei Beckhoff in der Beschreibung, dass da nur 24V DC ran darf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

